# Question - paph venustum



## Marco (Sep 4, 2006)

At first I didn't like venustum to much. But after a while the brainy looking pouch got to me . And I don't know diddly about them. Just wondering what kind of luck members have had with this particular species cause it's slowly climbing my ever growing want list.

TIA


----------



## couscous74 (Sep 4, 2006)

It's one of my easiest to grow. Blooms about twice a year.

I got the album one from Ratcliffe. I wish I got the color for now - I think it's measurianum.


----------



## johnndc (Sep 5, 2006)

I have two, one is an album. Both are growing VERY easily, probably my easiest paph (now watch them die). I don't do anything special - they're under fluorescent lights, get watered regularly. Seriously, they just sit there and grow. I've heard these are easy, and they seem to be.


----------



## adiaphane (Sep 5, 2006)

Marco said:


> At first I didn't like venustum to much. But after a while the brainy looking pouch got to me
> TIA


 
The pouch looks brainy to you? It looks like something else to me... but then, I guess my mind is in the gutter.


----------



## Marco (Sep 5, 2006)

adiaphane said:


> The pouch looks brainy to you? It looks like something else to me... but then, I guess my mind is in the gutter.



Yup brainy.








I thought long and hard about that one, almost gave me a headache. Then I realized the brains your thinking about come in two's. oke: Your mind is definately in the gutter. lol 

I'm keeping that one in the back burner for future use. :rollhappy:

----

Thank Marcus and John. Maybe I'll end up getting an alba and a regular colored one. Then I can have a pair! :crazy: one green and one brown.


----------



## Mahon (Sep 5, 2006)

Same here on Paph. venustum... super easy to grow, I grow mine near my Paph. sukhakulii (another super easy species).

-Pat


----------



## myxodex (Sep 5, 2006)

pouch iffy ... leaves wonderful,
Tim


----------



## Heather (Sep 5, 2006)

Tien, that is a commonly held thought about venustum. Don't worry, you are not alone in your thoughts.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Sep 5, 2006)

We must be rubbing off on Tien oke:

Jon
________
EXTREME Q VAPORIZER


----------



## Rick (Sep 5, 2006)

After sunburning my first one, all the ones since then are easy.


----------



## wilbeck (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm glad they are easy to grow, which is what I need. One of these was part of my Hauserman's Summer Special Discount (yet to arrive) order. I'm sure my wife will be amused by the 'brainy' (yea, right) appearance of the pouch.

Wilson


----------



## Marco (Sep 5, 2006)

Damn you Tien. You tainted my image forever! Now I can't help but giggle when I see a venustum. 

wil - nice venustum by the way


----------

